# Vive La Difference !!!!!



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Living in Scotland as I do I have been amazed at the number of posts there have been over the years about knitting socks and knitting washcloths/dishcloths.
Most of them come from the U.S. or Canada and I think it is so interesting that we knitters are so alike and yet so different.
Here in Scotland, and I presume in most of the U.K., it is virtually unknown to knit either of these items.
I have to say that after seeing all the gorgeous patterns on Ravelry and other sites suggested by KPers, I knitted a wash cloth as light relief from an awful eyelash garment. It turned out very well, if a little small, as I ran out of yarn and I will definitely make another ..... or more, But I cannot ever see me knitting socks. When I mentioned to friends I was knitting a wash cloth their response was " whatever for????"
What do other KPers think?????
Happy Knitting !!!!!!
Affectionately,
Annagemma


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

Have to say I have yet to be tempted to knit a washcloth. I haven't knitted socks since I did a pair in primary school. I wouldn't say I would never do another pair but there always seems to be something I would more rather do.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

For me there is nothing like a "home made" dish or wash cloth. The more they are used and washed the softer they become. It's "mindless" work that I take in the car with me. You can start out with a dish cloth, and if not careful end up with a small towel, place mat or table runner.

Some of us will knit up stacks and stacks of them and stash for "go to" quick gifts. I made my sister a set of face cloths, a small hand towel, added a candle, some chocolates, and a bottle of her favorite wine. Quick, easy and a wonderful "was thinking of you" gift.

Give your "whatever for" friend one and she'll soon understand "whatever for".


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

annagemma said:
 

> Living in Scotland as I do I have been amazed at the number of posts there have been over the years about knitting socks and knitting washcloths/dishcloths.
> Most of them come from the U.S. or Canada and I think it is so interesting that we knitters are so alike and yet so different.
> Here in Scotland, and I presume in most of the U.K., it is virtually unknown to knit either of these items.
> I have to say that after seeing all the gorgeous patterns on Ravelry and other sites suggested by KPers, I knitted a wash cloth as light relief from an awful eyelash garment. It turned out very well, if a little small, as I ran out of yarn and I will definitely make another ..... or more, But I cannot ever see me knitting socks. When I mentioned to friends I was knitting a wash cloth their response was " whatever for????"
> ...


I don't knit wash cloths or dish cloths as I would call it, but not because I don't like them. I love to use hand knitted dish cloths, but I buy them at flea markets and the like. It's the only thing I use. I would make them if I couldn't get them that way. The socks on the other hand is something I love to make, and haven't worn a store bought sock in a long time. Store bought leave red marks on my legs. They make good projects as take alongs. I knit at the doctor's office and the like. I've been able to recruit many people that want to learn to knit that way.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

annagemma said:


> Living in Scotland as I do I have been amazed at the number of posts there have been over the years about knitting socks and knitting washcloths/dishcloths.
> Most of them come from the U.S. or Canada and I think it is so interesting that we knitters are so alike and yet so different.
> Here in Scotland, and I presume in most of the U.K., it is virtually unknown to knit either of these items.
> I have to say that after seeing all the gorgeous patterns on Ravelry and other sites suggested by KPers, I knitted a wash cloth as light relief from an awful eyelash garment. It turned out very well, if a little small, as I ran out of yarn and I will definitely make another ..... or more, But I cannot ever see me knitting socks. When I mentioned to friends I was knitting a wash cloth their response was " whatever for????"
> ...


Funny you mention wash cloths. For the next school year( Christmas gifts)for my daughters school team, that is my plan. This will be my summer project. There are 13 on her team. She is in special education life skills program. 
Socks- that is on my " one day I will be brave and knit" list. I fancy knitted socks. I so want to learn. I was told of a book that I have looked into called "knitting socks on straight needles". Perhaps soon I'll take the plunge.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1612120083#immersive_view?1392559895367


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

I have been knitting for over 60 years, have one son no grandchildren so had a go at dishcloths but got bored so knitted teddies for charity but at the moment I an hooked on sock knitting, sockit2me pattern is a dream to use and have treated myself to some pattern books so am going to have a go at lace maybe when this pair are finished. It's fun betty


----------



## Billykins (Jun 6, 2012)

I have been knitting for over 60 years, have one son no grandchildren so had a go at dishcloths but got bored so knitted teddies for charity but at the moment I an hooked on sock knitting, sockit2me pattern is a dream to use and have treated myself to some pattern books so am going to have a go at lace maybe when this pair are finished. It's fun betty


----------



## Bstevensdunn (Dec 29, 2012)

I make lots of washcloths. Cloths for the car, clothes for the dishes and counters. I have even added removable ties to change a crochet weight washcloth into a baby bib.
I have people ask for ones made from double crochet weight. 
The above are made from cotton and and I make them just to relax.

My current favorite thing to do is to pick a square to knit. I try to pick patterns with a CO between 37-43. This usually gives me an eight inch square using size 7 needles. These squares are made from wool blends. Once I have enough squares, I'll sew them into a throw.
I have a couple going on now. My son made Eagle Scout. I made him a great quilt for it, now I'm making squares for a throw.
I have a daughter hoping to attend the US Coast Guard Academy, once she is accepted, she will receive her own special throw.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

great idea cindye!!! once a person uses one they realize how wonderful they are... Everywhere we look they are always coming up with a great alternative... remember 'HandiWipes' actually I know lots who still use those... then there was the 'ShamWow!' and lately its been all about the MicroFiber cloths.. I can't even touch one of those its like fingernails on the chalk board...LOL 
All they really need to do is buy some great cotton yarn and make one.. whether its knitted or crochet they still work better than any store bought one!
Socks are a whole different thing... I wish I could say I am totally addicted to them!! but I am not.. I don't mind knitting a pair but I don't have them for my to go project either... If I am going to knit me a pair of socks I want them to go to the knee.. that is how I wear all my socks and to have them just around the ankle I would be trying to pull them up all day...LOL


----------



## OddBodkin (Nov 18, 2013)

Interesting discussion. I wonder if there are things non-North Americans knit that we North Americans don't knit so much? I'm always open to new knitting adventures.


----------



## deronda101 (Jan 10, 2014)

I like knitted (and knitting) dish cloths. I started doing it because I realized that the sponges I was using and tossing when they wore out, were just adding to the landfill and would be there still, in a few hundred years. Besides, they just feel better. I must admit that the first one I made I was a little scared to use, after all I had put some work in it to learn a new pattern, but now I don't think anything about it lol. I like using something I made and doing my small part for the environment. I plan to make a set for my kids for Christmas and "convert" them lol. They are somewhat understanding of my "greening" of the world. On the question of the difference between Scotland and the US, do you suppose it might be because you guys have so much fabulous wool, but no cotton? I don't know, I don't think I have ever seen any cotton from there. Maybe it is expensive to import? What do you guys knit and with what? BTW I would love to visit Scotland, it is on my bucket list!


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I think I'm with you on this. I don't think I would have started with dishcloths if I hadn't first seen a hand made dishcloth someone else had made for my mother years ago, and my mother actually using that dishcloth to wash dishes and wipe counters (not leaving it in a drawer because it was "too nice to use",). I mean that I doubt my mind would have made the leap from seeing a dishcloth pattern in a book or online to "gee, that's something I should try to make". As for socks, everyone at my house has big wide feet so the idea of custom sizing makes a lot of sense to try. And boy am I ever glad I learned how to make them. I get such a kick out of having them in beautiful colors, and they're the perfect portable project to take anywhere.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ronie said:


> great idea cindye!!! once a person uses one they realize how wonderful they are... Everywhere we look they are always coming up with a great alternative... remember 'HandiWipes' actually I know lots who still use those... then there was the 'ShamWow!' and lately its been all about the MicroFiber cloths.. I can't even touch one of those its like fingernails on the chalk board...LOL
> All they really need to do is buy some great cotton yarn and make one.. whether its knitted or crochet they still work better than any store bought one!
> Socks are a whole different thing... I wish I could say I am totally addicted to them!! but I am not.. I don't mind knitting a pair but I don't have them for my to go project either... If I am going to knit me a pair of socks I want them to go to the knee.. that is how I wear all my socks and to have them just around the ankle I would be trying to pull them up all day...LOL


You know there was a workshop here on forum for knitting socks using the magic loop method. It was toe up, and nice thing was you could knit them to any length you wished.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125742-1.html
if you scroll down list it's #13.


----------



## Anne S (Feb 10, 2013)

Another use for hand-knitted wash cloths: Our railroad club runs an annual free Santa train, and we are trying to give each of the young passengers a small gift. Most get a coloring books and crayons, older ones receive a journal and pencils. But what to give the infant and toddlers? So I knitted a few dozens red washcloths, and paired them each with a rubber duckie. It went over very well - some mothers wrote us thank-you notes for the handmade gifts. I am already working on this year's supply!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

The socks that I made for myself 5 years ago are just now starting to wear out after much hard use, so from an economic stand point they make sense. And they're fun to make and fun to wear. Washcloths are a great way to try out new patterns and techniques. I just learned Brioche rib by making a washcloth, and hand knitted also outlast manufactured washcloths.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I find that when I knit dish cloths for my personal use I don't even have a set pattern in mind. I just pick up my needles, cotton and as we said in the south "let her rip!" It's the one thing you can do with out thinking,and let the creative juices flow. Is a great way to find out if a certain pattern of stitches looks right, and something you might want to try with a different project.

When making them for my "stash" I usually do have a set pattern in mind, but I find I tend to stick with more neutral colors since I have no clue as to who's goodie bag they may end up in. For the holidays though I do try to incorporate either a holiday color or pattern.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Until I joined KP didn't know about washcloth, made one for fun and now all family and friends want them even my husband.they are so soft to use. Also can make bibs for babies with the patterns. Also making a few in between projects always useful for small gift with a piece of nice soap


----------



## Washashore (Jan 18, 2014)

I started making dish cloths many years ago (because my mother made me!) They were made in Kitchen Cotton bought by 
the cone. I still make them using Peaches and Crème cotton.

There are so many free patterns out on the web. Just type in "free patterns dish cloths" My favorite is the waffle
pattern, gives the cloth a little extra scrub action.

I love to knit and cloths and socks are me "go to" when
I can't make up my mind what to knit next.

What is your "go to"?


----------



## DenimDolly (Dec 14, 2013)

I, too, never thought I would knit a washcloth, but after seeing so many nice ones here I decided to give it a try. I found I really enjoyed it. I gave some to my dad last year and he loved them and frequently asks for more. I like using them myself, which surprised me, since I was always a net poofy girl. I have used cotton and linen and like them both. I had an opportunity to purchase some really nice cotton in a dk weight in a closeout sale and used it to make a cloth. What a difference from Peaches and Cream! I found the thinner weight yarn made a nicer cloth and the tighter weave cotton held its shape through many washes much better. I have tried many different patterns, but find the good old diagonal garter stitch cloth is the easiest to hold onto in the shower and the stitch bumps give a good scrub. I love the look of the lacey ones but for day to day use I like the plain garter stitch better. JMHO

I would love to know what knitters in other countries focus on. Do you mainly knit sweaters (jumpers) or scarves or blankets? Please let us know!


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

When I was about 5 yrs old I pestered my Grandma until she finally taught me to crochet. When I graduated from miles and miles of chains, and could do sc and dc, I was "allowed" to make washcloths and dishcloths. 

A German friend taught me to knit when I was about 12 and I added slippers and hats to my repertoire. I have recently retired and am taking up hook and needles again. Was given a former co-worker's stash of Peaches and Crème cotton and used some of it to make her a few cloths and the rest will be used for baby washcloths.

Great carry-along project...and good way to try out new stitches and patterns. I like to try new "afghan" squares and sometimes expand guage samples to make them.

Off topic: am new here and am so enjoying this forum and meeting you folks from all over the country and the world!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Grand8ma said:


> When I was about 5 yrs old I pestered my Grandma until she finally taught me to crochet. When I graduated from miles and miles of chains, and could do sc and dc, I was "allowed" to make washcloths and dishcloths.
> 
> A German friend taught me to knit when I was about 12 and I added slippers and hats to my repertoire. I have recently retired and am taking up hook and needles again. Was given a former co-worker's stash of Peaches and Crème cotton and used some of it to make her a few cloths and the rest will be used for baby washcloths.
> 
> ...


WELCOME! :-D


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I live in the kingdom of Fife and until joining KP I had never knitted socks...I did want to but never knew how or had anyone to teach me but with lots of suggestions and help from KP members I discovered you tube videos and of I set......now do toe up, toeup 2 at a time, top down,top down 2 at a time, tried the afterthought heel, any number of ways to turn the heel,magic loop ,5dpn ,9and 12 inch circs...20 pairs later I still love knitting socks and my family love their custom made socks,I am diabetic and they are the best for my feet


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

I have never tried knitting socks although I have made Xmas stockings. I love the dishcloths as I can pick one up anywhere and finish them quickly. I really like bstevensdunn 's squares then blankets once all are done.
Thank you Cindye for your finding the workshop on toes. Will have a look see.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm in England and would agree about the wash cloths, no one has ever heard of knitting them, I fancy trying 'scrubbies' with a bit of the nylon fishing line knitted or crocheted in to make 'non stick pan' safe pan scrubs. 
However I am determined to make a pair of toe up, two at a time socks...if someone can point me to good non pill sock yarn in UK. ( not too fine for a first attempt!) I've got the circulars for magic loop ready and waiting.
Viva La Difference.!!! That's how we get the wonderful tips and ideas!
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

These are the "take a break from" or "knitting while traveling" items when it is too cumbersome to carry along sweaters, etc.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't feel alone. I be from California and don't know anyone who USES knitted or crocheted washcloths. I would not USE one that was given to me. They would be for display only.
Socks? Well I don't know about that. I don't knit so wouldn't know... but my sister would wear them. No questions asked. :-D


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

P.S.
You be among ... well ... obsessed maybe the word I'm trying to think of.... they will knit or crochet ANYTHING !


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

I have never knitted wash cloths and have never managed to get a pair of socks that actually look right. I think you are correct Annagemma that it does seem to be a US favourite. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mrsbeable (Jul 2, 2012)

Untill KP came into my life I had never seen knitted wash cloths or baby bibs,I'm down here in Australia


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> Don't feel alone. I be from California and don't know anyone who USES knitted or crocheted washcloths. I would not USE one that was given to me. They would be for display only.
> Socks? Well I don't know about that. I don't knit so wouldn't know... but my sister would wear them. No questions asked. :-D


You are missing out, my dear! Nothing scrubs counters and sticky messes better than a home knit dish cloth, and they last and last. They are a quick to knit take-along project. You can try out new stitch patterns. Most folks love to receive them as gifts. I could go on and on.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

TennGrand said:


> You are missing out, my dear! Nothing scrubs counters and sticky messes better than a home knit dish cloth, and they last and last. They are a quick to knit take-along project. You can try out new stitch patterns. Most folks love to receive them as gifts. I could go on and on.


Ok I will try one. Whenever I get one.. hahahhahha


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I had never heard of knitted wash cloths or face washers until I joined KP, I have been knitting socks on and off for years and my Grandmother used to knit them for the soldiers in both world wars. I always used 4 needles to knit socks and just started to knit a pair on 2 needles, the jury is out with me at the moment as to what method I prefer to use.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

annagemma said:


> Living in Scotland as I do I have been amazed at the number of posts there have been over the years about knitting socks and knitting washcloths/dishcloths.
> Most of them come from the U.S. or Canada and I think it is so interesting that we knitters are so alike and yet so different.
> Here in Scotland, and I presume in most of the U.K., it is virtually unknown to knit either of these items.
> I have to say that after seeing all the gorgeous patterns on Ravelry and other sites suggested by KPers, I knitted a wash cloth as light relief from an awful eyelash garment. It turned out very well, if a little small, as I ran out of yarn and I will definitely make another ..... or more, But I cannot ever see me knitting socks. When I mentioned to friends I was knitting a wash cloth their response was " whatever for????"
> ...


I'm in the US and can't imagine spending my knitting time on wash cloths or for that matter socks. I'd rather knit for my grand babies and now a great grand baby and even sweaters for myself. I still don't understand why anyone would bother knitting a cotton square unless it's to try out a new pattern. And I like plain cotton socks that I get at WalMart.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

cafeknitter said:


> Funny you mention wash cloths. For the next school year( Christmas gifts)for my daughters school team, that is my plan. This will be my summer project. There are 13 on her team. She is in special education life skills program.
> Socks- that is on my " one day I will be brave and knit" list. I fancy knitted socks. I so want to learn. I was told of a book that I have looked into called "knitting socks on straight needles". Perhaps soon I'll take the plunge.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/1612120083#immersive_view?1392559895367


Don't be afraid of socks, they really aren't difficult. There are so many heel versions, you will certainly find one you feel well with. And if you're worried about the heel at all, why not start with "Spiral tube socks" (no heel, but still fit well). There are many patterns on ravelry.
If you don't like DPNs, just use two matching circulars. Works just as well and you only put the instep stitches on one and the sole/heel stitches on the other needle. Knit your stitches always with the needle they are on and you'll be fine.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

My granny was born and raised in northern Scotland. She was a nanny in London before she came to the US. She was a sock knitter; in fact, I still have a pair of socks she knit for me many, many years ago. I guess she was the 'virtually unknown' exception.


----------



## TennGrand (Apr 6, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> Ok I will try one. Whenever I get one.. hahahhahha


OK, DHobbitt, pm me your address, and I will knit and send you one! Just promise me you will use it!


----------



## elaine_1 (Apr 5, 2011)

I knitted quite a few wash cloths and dish clothes. I love the feel of them when wet. also made some dishcloths, and love them. I used the wrong yarn, so mine also turned our too small. I was going to ask UK KPs what yarn they would suggest. I think it is something like Aran weight, but havnt seen that weight in cotton sold in the UK.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

I am in the UK - England - I had never heard of knitting wash-cloths until I joined KP. I belong toa Knit and Natter group and one of our younger ladies (in her 50s) knits nothing else but socks and has tutored others in the group with some success. She is now learning to crochet and making granny squares. I bought some dish-cloth cotton and knit a square - decided it wouldn't be used as a wash-cloth so knit another and joined them with a crochet edging and use it as a pot-holder. It is interesting to read the number of comments about wash-cloths are mainly from the USA. I have a lovely book sent to me by my TN friend for crochet afghans. This is something else I hadn't considered until I joined KP - since I have made a couple of lap-ghans and am plucking up courage to go the whole hog and make a full-sized one.


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

annagemma said:


> Living in Scotland as I do I have been amazed at the number of posts there have been over the years about knitting socks and knitting washcloths/dishcloths.
> Most of them come from the U.S. or Canada and I think it is so interesting that we knitters are so alike and yet so different.
> Here in Scotland, and I presume in most of the U.K., it is virtually unknown to knit either of these items.
> I have to say that after seeing all the gorgeous patterns on Ravelry and other sites suggested by KPers, I knitted a wash cloth as light relief from an awful eyelash garment. It turned out very well, if a little small, as I ran out of yarn and I will definitely make another ..... or more, But I cannot ever see me knitting socks. When I mentioned to friends I was knitting a wash cloth their response was " whatever for????"
> ...


I can't ever imagine knitting a dish cloth either but I do enjoy knitting socks sometimes. Made a couple of pairs of full length kilt hose for my son and brother - great fun!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

annagemma said:


> Living in Scotland as I do I have been amazed at the number of posts there have been over the years about knitting socks and knitting washcloths/dishcloths.
> Most of them come from the U.S. or Canada and I think it is so interesting that we knitters are so alike and yet so different.
> Here in Scotland, and I presume in most of the U.K., it is virtually unknown to knit either of these items.
> I have to say that after seeing all the gorgeous patterns on Ravelry and other sites suggested by KPers, I knitted a wash cloth as light relief from an awful eyelash garment. It turned out very well, if a little small, as I ran out of yarn and I will definitely make another ..... or more, But I cannot ever see me knitting socks. When I mentioned to friends I was knitting a wash cloth their response was " whatever for????"
> ...


I have never knitted a washcloth but love to knit socks. They are fairly quick and I get the colours I like. I make each pair different so I never get bored. I like the materials as well. I am not into man made fibers for socks and find cotton ones don't last as long. I use wool with a bit of nylon and they last a good length of time and are much warmer. They also stop me feet from sweating.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> You know there was a workshop here on forum for knitting socks using the magic loop method. It was toe up, and nice thing was you could knit them to any length you wished.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-125742-1.html
> if you scroll down list it's #13.


I would though recommend some increases in the legs if you wanted them to be knee high- and as it is my pattern I can assure you it is good! Not biased of course. 
But I have taught many people to knit socks with it- and many many knitters over here love to knit socks. Very popular over here. 
Not so the dishcloths a few do now mainly because of the internet


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi! 
I've never knitted a washcloth & I'm not sure I would. I can get cheap yet decent packages of them from Target, Wal-Mart, Kohl's, etc. They aren't in any way decorative items, at least not in my house. They end up hanging on a rack in a bathroom or a kitchen (depending on the type of washcloth/dishcloth involved) & get used for cleaning. I'm not wasting time & money making a decorative version of something used for cleaning. However, I know that other people say they love the feel of a good cotton washcloth against their face. Other people say they love making them since they're quick but can be made pretty. 
I have made socks & plan to make more. They're comfy & keep my feet warm. 
Oddly, people around here seem to think that knitting is something mostly done by old ladies (at 36, I don't think I qualify for that, yet) & that the "usual" knit items are baby clothes & afghans. Occasionally, someone will mention scarves & hats as "usual" knit items. I have knit a couple of baby cardigans, but not an afghan, and I refuse to knit baby booties. Come on, seriously... when was the last time you saw a baby actually wearing booties & a matching bonnet?? Babies are know for pulling stuff off their feet & tossing them around, anyway... 
If I tell someone I'm knitting a stuffed animal, a lace garter, a shopping bag, a sweater (OK, I didn't get very far with that one, but as soon as I have time, I'll return to it), etc. I get strange looks. I don't know if it's a regional thing, but people's perceptions of knitting can be quite erroneous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grand8ma said:


> When I was about 5 yrs old I pestered my Grandma until she finally taught me to crochet. When I graduated from miles and miles of chains, and could do sc and dc, I was "allowed" to make washcloths and dishcloths.
> 
> A German friend taught me to knit when I was about 12 and I added slippers and hats to my repertoire. I have recently retired and am taking up hook and needles again. Was given a former co-worker's stash of Peaches and Crème cotton and used some of it to make her a few cloths and the rest will be used for baby washcloths.
> 
> ...


Welcome grand8ma- i love this place


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

lenorehf said:


> I'm in the US and can't imagine spending my knitting time on wash cloths or for that matter socks. I'd rather knit for my grand babies and now a great grand baby and even sweaters for myself. I still don't understand why anyone would bother knitting a cotton square unless it's to try out a new pattern. And I like plain cotton socks that I get at WalMart.
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I used to use disposable dishcloths because my mother was always criticizing my dish cloths. She said I didn't bleach them enough. Then one day my aunt pointed out that my counter tops were streaked and left with drops of water on them. She said that if I used a cotton cloth that wouldn't happen. 
So, I started using hand knit dishcloths that friends had given me. They are the best. And mother, if you are looking down from above, I do bleach them!
I would only knit for a baby if the mother specifically asked for a garment as otherwise the baby would probably never wear it. Moms determine what a baby wears and they like things they can throw in the washer.


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I do dishcloths but have never had a desire to do socks. Did one sweater and 1 tie, with size 1 needles,(while in college) and for the life of me I cannot imagine sitting with tiny needles and doing those lovely shaws everyone makes. I would go bonkers in no time. I like quick and easy and big needles. I think I'm a "lazy" knitter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

K8 said:


> I'm in England and would agree about the wash cloths, no one has ever heard of knitting them, I fancy trying 'scrubbies' with a bit of the nylon fishing line knitted or crocheted in to make 'non stick pan' safe pan scrubs.
> However I am determined to make a pair of toe up, two at a time socks...if someone can point me to good non pill sock yarn in UK. ( not too fine for a first attempt!) I've got the circulars for magic loop ready and waiting.
> Viva La Difference.!!! That's how we get the wonderful tips and ideas!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Next week I am teaching a workshop here on KP doing 2 socks at a time- but on 2 circulars not magic loop.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Welcome. You've found the right place to improve your skills and to make dear friends.



Grand8ma said:


> When I was about 5 yrs old I pestered my Grandma until she finally taught me to crochet. When I graduated from miles and miles of chains, and could do sc and dc, I was "allowed" to make washcloths and dishcloths.
> 
> A German friend taught me to knit when I was about 12 and I added slippers and hats to my repertoire. I have recently retired and am taking up hook and needles again. Was given a former co-worker's stash of Peaches and Crème cotton and used some of it to make her a few cloths and the rest will be used for baby washcloths.
> 
> ...


----------



## susieba (Apr 30, 2012)

What is a really nice yarn to use for washcloths? I made one once and didn't seem soft enough. Any certain stitch?


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

No have'nt knitted any dish cloths but have had a go crotchet pan scrubs using plastic carrier bags gave 1 each to my sister and mam - mams still going strong but sister's disintegrated after couple of wks use x different shops bags do differ but don't take long to make and enjoy recycling x


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Bunbun said:


> I do dishcloths but have never had a desire to do socks. Did one sweater and 1 tie, with size 1 needles,(while in college) and for the life of me I cannot imagine sitting with tiny needles and doing those lovely shaws everyone makes. I would go bonkers in no time. I like quick and easy and big needles. I think I'm a "lazy" knitter.


Hi! And I *love* detail work & lace and absolutely hate using any needles larger than size 8 for anything... I prefer using a size 1 or 2 circular needle & knitting whatever it is in the round. 
This is why we have such a varied community here on KP!  Vive la difference, indeed!


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

susieba said:


> What is a really nice yarn to use for washcloths? I made one once and didn't seem soft enough. Any certain stitch?


People who knit them seem to love Lily's Sugar 'n Cream cotton yarn. I don't make washcloths, but I can tell you that shopping bags made with that yarn are super-durable & wash very well.


----------



## chrislyn (Apr 22, 2012)

Just down the road from you in Carlisle - and like you would never have knit dishcloths or socks in the past - but coming back to knitting now I have retired ...and motorhoming too, where smaller items are ideal, socks have become ideal projects - especially in bamboo or merino wools......so comfortable to wear, made to measure too....and other motorhoming friends have got the sock bug too now, especially when you see the colourful yarns available. Dish/wash cloths.....not interested in those but won't say I won't ever be tempted to give them a go.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

So in Scotland, what do people prefer to knit? Other countries as well? I try to do as many different things as I can for variety. Hats,scarves,afghans,baby sets, shawls, socks, sweaters,ponchos. Have not tried dishcloths yet. Did make a baby afghan using a dishcloth pattern with a sailboat on it. Turned out nice. I think hearing all the reasons for making and using the dishcloths I will dig out my patterns and try some. Still interested in what others knit.


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I live in Kent, South-East England, have been knitting since I was knee-high to a grasshopper, and I've never heard of anyone in this country knitting a dishcloth. I like something that really challenges me, but I can understand how it can be realxing to make something less demanding. Good thing we're all different!


----------



## Lily Jamjar (Dec 31, 2012)

I'd imagine that living in Scotland one would want to knit something that would keep you warm!


----------



## cathy73 (Apr 8, 2013)

I must admit I love my knitted dish cloths. They wash the dishes well and they are a nice break from large projects, but I use them for decoration too. I hung a clothes line over the window over my kitchen sink and I hung bright dish cloths with clothes pins on it as a curtain valance . Take one down to do dishes and hang it back up to dry. Easy to use but bright and cheerful on the window.


----------



## Aztec (Jun 4, 2013)

I've always knitted wool socks, as for cotton I've never tried, Any patterns available?


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Lily Jamjar said:


> I'd imagine that living in Scotland one would want to knit something that would keep you warm!


This is true in New England, too! If I didn't have to occasionally "look professional" (alright, fine, as much as a college prof. needs to look professional, anyway), I'd be living in thick knit pants, SmartWool or handknit merino blend socks, and cashmere & cashmere-blend sweaters for much of this winter!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I knit washcloths to practice different patterns, both in crochet and knit, but I'm not a sock person -- never wear them, so it's not something that I would even think to make.


----------



## chrislyn (Apr 22, 2012)

Debiknit said:


> So in Scotland, what do people prefer to knit? Other countries as well? I try to do as many different things as I can for variety. Hats,scarves,afghans,baby sets, shawls, socks, sweaters,ponchos. Have not tried dishcloths yet.
> 
> Far NW of England - socks as previously mentioned, but enjoy shawls (but not the counting stitches!!!), cowls, hats, leg warmers for friends, baby blankets/sets, "top down" jumpers.....newly discovered, and used to love Aran patterned jumpers, but can be pretty costly to do now with nice yarn. Quite enjoy having a couple of things on the go, one needing concentration and one that doesn't!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi annagemma, I knit dishcloths as it's something I use everyday and they hold up much better than store bought. I like to try out new patterns and this is a fun way to make sure you understand it and see it in a small project before deciding to use it in a larger project.

As for socks, I will let you in on a secret. There is nothing like the feel of a handmade sock. It is wonderful. Their fun to make. All kinds of patterns you can incorporate, different heels and toes. 
Perhaps if you learn how to knit socks for family or friends, you might just start a new trend in Scotland or just treat yourself like a *Queen* as you won't believe how good your feet feel in a custom made sock.

Are there certain items that you make that you don't see those of us in US or Canada making?

There are non knitters here and probably some knitters too in the US that can't imagine why you would knit socks or dishcloths when you can purchase them quite cheaply at the store. I feel it has to be that they have never experienced either item that is hand knit.

I would suggest giving socks a try. As a knitter it is good to learn whatever you can and if there's something you knit that you don't see us doing, I would love to hear about it as, *Vive La Difference* !!!!!


----------



## Katieknits (Jul 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Next week I am teaching a workshop here on KP doing 2 socks at a time- but on 2 circulars not magic loop.


Can't wait. I've purchased my circular needles and have successfully done 1 sock but can't wait to try 2 socks at a time!


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

For those of you who can't fathom a dishcloth for their own use, but want to have a mindless piece to knit while riding in car, train or plane...check out Knit A Square organization. People knit a certain size square (8", I think) and send it or them to an address given on the website. The squares are sent to Africa where women there stitch them together to make blankets for underprivileged children. http://www.knit-a-square.com/knitting-for-charity-for-children.html


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

My husband used to say the same thing - until he got hold of a hand-made washcloth. They are softer, "cushier" and last longer than store-bought. Lots of pretty colors and patterns too. AND, they are great "take-along" projects and inexpensive to make. Make up a few, put them in a pretty basket with some hand-made soaps and you have a great hostess gift!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Billy kind
Where can I find the sockit2me pattern
Thanks


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Aztec said:


> I've always knitted wool socks, as for cotton I've never tried, Any patterns available?


For dishcloths? OMG...just google patterns for knitted dishcloths, go to ravelry, lion brand yarn or any of the other yarn companies. There are as many patterns for dishcloths as there are knitters....LOL!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

BTW I would love to visit Scotland, it is on my bucket list!

Mine too!! My ancestors hail from there. I don't do dishcloths because I work so hard on any project I tend to try to preserve it for as long as I can! Using it to scrub things seems disrespectful of my effort!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

My mother preferred to use the dishcloths that I made. I like to make them and give them as quick gifts.


----------



## Namaste Nan (Oct 30, 2013)

I bought several different colors of linen and knitted 25 fancy spa cloths for my daughters wedding shower. They were about 12 inches square. I fold them placed wonderful soaps on top and tied them with ribbons.They were given to all who attended as thank yous. Nan


----------



## 4grammy4 (Aug 22, 2011)

Saw some clearance Sugar and Cream twists and picked-up a few with the idea in mind to make a baby's bib. After finishing the bib, I realized the twist colors would go very well with my kitchen. So I am off today to hopefully pick up more of the same to make my first dishcloths, kitchen hand towels and hotpads/potholders. Wish me luck. This will be my first time using a dishcloth pattern for its intended use. I just have to give it a try.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

elaine_1 said:


> I knitted quite a few wash cloths and dish clothes. I love the feel of them when wet. also made some dishcloths, and love them. I used the wrong yarn, so mine also turned our too small. I was going to ask UK KPs what yarn they would suggest. I think it is something like Aran weight, but havnt seen that weight in cotton sold in the UK.


I use a yarn I buy off Amazon, called Pegasus.

Makes lovely soft cloths, but use as face flannels not as dishcloths, beautiful feel to the skin


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Have just finished my first ever pair of slipper socks! Never thought I'd be able to say that ... but my daughter gave me a book on how to knit socks, the wool and the needles for Christmas! This first pair were knitted on two needles. My next project requires 4 dps and that is testing me somewhat but am currently practising.

Whilst I'm not into knitting dishcloths .. yet, I have knitted several cotton face cloths and they have gone down really well with my family. 
There are some amazing free patterns on Ravelry - football, cocktail glass, cat, star, hearts, dragonfly etc.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome!!!

I use cotton with no color/dyes for baby cloths to go in gift baskets and for people who are allergic to just about everything! Which reminds me to get busy...my 2nd great-grandson was born yesterday and I am 'way behind.

Please use the handmade gifts !! Display and admire them for a little while but then use them. Today is the rainy day you're saving them for. Of course if it's something you really can't stand...! :lol:


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

As far as dish cloths are concerned they are the only thing I use to wash dishes with. I like mine smaller, usually 6 inches square.
I have made myself several pair of socks, but my most favorite are the ones I made using DK weight wool. I'm usually in warm weather (north for the summer and south for the winter), however my feet get cold and putting on what I call my warm wollies keeps them warm whether inside or out.


----------



## Scot abroad (Apr 12, 2013)

I too come from Glasgow and would never have thought of knitting socks whilst living in Scotland. However everyone here in Germany also knits socks and so last week I finally succumbed and bought some sock wool  My knitting group burst out laughing when I brought the wool out my bag. :x


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you Barn- Dweller and K8 for agreeing that knitted wash cloths are definitely not a U.K. thing.
Also, the last socks I knitted were in 1956/7 at Primary school, another knitted item that isn't that popular in U.K.
But I am going to make cotton cloths in the future.
Love from a very wet Glasgow!!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

annagemma said:


> Thank you Barn- Dweller and K8 for agreeing that knitted wash cloths are definitely not a U.K. thing.
> Also, the last socks I knitted were in 1956/7 at Primary school, another knitted item that isn't that popular in U.K.
> But I am going to make cotton cloths in the future.
> Love from a very wet Glasgow!!!!


Well I have converted 3 Fifers to knitting their own socks and all agree much nicer than shop bought socks,I have not worn shop bought socks since knitting my 1st pair 3 years ago..and in fact have 2 sets of [email protected] time on pins just now :thumbup: :-D


----------



## WVMaryBeth (Dec 16, 2013)

I like dish/wash cloths to try out new stitch patterns. If I'm using cotton/hemp/linen and need to do a gauge swatch, I just make it large enough for a small cloth! Then I don't feel like I'm wasting time doing a swatch (which I have to do because I knit so loose!)


----------



## rderemer (Nov 13, 2012)

Dishcloths don't need to be decorative if knitted. Mine are 100% cloths that I have made to practice a stitch or technique. They are just a functional and practical as those that are made with a kitchen design in mind. I LOVE knitted dishcloths for use around the kitchen and choose them first from the drawer where a few store bought ones still linger.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

I make tiny wash cloths the size of my hand for babies. They are so soft on baby's skin and thin to get into little creases.


----------



## Scot abroad (Apr 12, 2013)

That's the one thing I don't miss about Glasgow-the rain! We have German cable and a British satelite dish so still watch Reporting Scotland every evening, even after being away for 11 years. Love the picture of the Clyde and 'The Squinty Bridge' from the studio window.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

cathy73 said:


> I must admit I love my knitted dish cloths. They wash the dishes well and they are a nice break from large projects, but I use them for decoration too. I hung a clothes line over the window over my kitchen sink and I hung bright dish cloths with clothes pins on it as a curtain valance . Take one down to do dishes and hang it back up to dry. Easy to use but bright and cheerful on the window.


What a neat idea!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I use my wash clothes all the time on the dishes. I just like the cotton and the texture seems to help with cleaning. My little brother requested 10.........he uses them to bathe with!


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

annagemma said:


> Living in Scotland as I do I have been amazed at the number of posts there have been over the years about knitting socks and knitting washcloths/dishcloths.
> Most of them come from the U.S. or Canada and I think it is so interesting that we knitters are so alike and yet so different.
> Here in Scotland, and I presume in most of the U.K., it is virtually unknown to knit either of these items.
> I have to say that after seeing all the gorgeous patterns on Ravelry and other sites suggested by KPers, I knitted a wash cloth as light relief from an awful eyelash garment. It turned out very well, if a little small, as I ran out of yarn and I will definitely make another ..... or more, But I cannot ever see me knitting socks. When I mentioned to friends I was knitting a wash cloth their response was " whatever for????"
> ...


I'm with your friends when they said "what for" about wash cloths. But I love my socks...knit toe up and two at a time...most of the time.
Jane


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

I would think that Scotland has perfect weather for hand-knit wool socks. I'm surprised that they are not in vogue there.


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

TennGrand said:


> You are missing out, my dear! Nothing scrubs counters and sticky messes better than a home knit dish cloth, and they last and last. They are a quick to knit take-along project. You can try out new stitch patterns. Most folks love to receive them as gifts. I could go on and on.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

annagemma said:


> Living in Scotland as I do I have been amazed at the number of posts there have been over the years about knitting socks and knitting washcloths/dishcloths.
> Most of them come from the U.S. or Canada and I think it is so interesting that we knitters are so alike and yet so different.
> Here in Scotland, and I presume in most of the U.K., it is virtually unknown to knit either of these items.
> I have to say that after seeing all the gorgeous patterns on Ravelry and other sites suggested by KPers, I knitted a wash cloth as light relief from an awful eyelash garment. It turned out very well, if a little small, as I ran out of yarn and I will definitely make another ..... or more, But I cannot ever see me knitting socks. When I mentioned to friends I was knitting a wash cloth their response was " whatever for????"
> ...


Hello. Using handmade, cotton dish cloths, scrubbies, wash cloths and facial pads and scrubbies has been a "family tradition" ever since I can remember. My paternal and maternal grandmothers knit, crocheted, sewed, etc. So does my Mom. My sisters and I were taught to master these crafts at a young age so we could make our own doll clothes (my Mom couldn't keep up with our requests😊)), and we all continue to enjoy these hobbies today. Below is a picture of the most recent dish cloth/scrubbie set I made for myself. Note that these can also be used as a wash cloth/scrubbie set and make great gifts!

The patterns were free, available online.

Dish cloth/wash cloth: http://bobamom.blogspot.ca/2010/02/nubbie-scrubbies-this-pattern-makes.html

Scrubbie: http://crochetpatternsonly.blogspot.ca/2009/06/spiral-scrubbie.html


----------



## Liz at Furze (Jun 24, 2012)

OOOh Annagemma there is nothing like hand knitted socks. Really try them- knit 2 at a time on circulars- magic loop to get a first pair fairly quickly . They are just so comfortable and footy loveable lol. Choose a nice wool sock yarn. I use Regia or Opal or Araucana but there are lots. Love yoyr feet


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I make washcloths for charities to sell and also to include in a baby present as the cotton is so soft next to a baby's skin. Cotton is much cheaper on this continent (often $1 a 50gm ball) so we can justify the cost. They are easy knitting and gorgeous in the shower too!


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

The dish clothes are great and you can make them bigger. I have no use for knitted socks because they would not fit in my shoes, to thick or heavy, and I also wear holes very fast and would be darning them all the time.


----------



## chemknitter (Feb 5, 2014)

My husband's aunt started providing hand-made dish cloths for the family (my MIL and SIL and me) and when she passed, the job fell to me. Once you use the hand-made, cotton dish cloths, you never want to go back to wiping counters with sponges or store-bought cloths. Thank goodness that dish cloths can be made quickly and mindlessly or I would never have time for the more challenging projects. I also use them to try out new knit and crochet stitches to see if I enjoy doing them.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I love my knitted socks and wear them all the time. To date I've knitted four pairs in very different colours and they are fun to do because with multi-coloured sock yarn you don't know how they are going to look until you've done a few inches. I'm not the only English person I know who makes her own socks. I do them on four needles and, yes, it is a learning curve but worth it.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I love my knitted socks and wear them all the time. To date I've knitted four pairs in very different colours and they are fun to do because with multi-coloured sock yarn you don't know how they are going to look until you've done a few inches. I'm not the only English person I know who makes her own socks. I do them on four needles and, yes, it is a learning curve but worth it.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

I find knitting a washcloth to experiment with a new stitch or technique before I commit to fine yarn and a major project is most helpful. It helps work out the rhythm of the stitch and an understanding of what effect the technique creates. Then I can decide if it is something I want to commit to or go on to something more to my liking. If there are mistakes in the washcloth my dishes don't put up a fuss


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello KnitNanny !!!

You are so lucky to be able to buy cotton yarn so cheaply.
Here in Scotland it is about £3.50 or about $5.50 for a 50 gram ball. I suppose that's why my friends were amazed when I said I was knitting a wash cloth.
By the way, I hear yarn called sugar and cream mentioned a lot.
What is it?
Thanks.


----------



## MTNKnitter (Jun 11, 2011)

WHY NOT?????????


----------



## Marie C (Dec 30, 2013)

I see washcloth knitting as a good way to try a pattern for future use on a larger project. Otherwise, I have no use for them.
I do not make socks. I've tried several times but never make it past the first sock. I don't think I'd wear them anyway.

I'm more of a scarf- and afghan- person.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Never thought I would knit a washcloth... and certainly not use it in the kitchen but...... now love to do a nice linen blend spa cloth is a nice stitch and pair with some toiletries for a little gift. I also use one for my face now instead of my scrubbie nylon net that I use on the rest of my body.... Foolish as it sounds, I've taken to knitting a cover for my swifter. My wood floors are highly polished and I need to buff them when cleaning to keep the shine. This takes a lot of pads and the ones I make are thicker and work much better. 

Socks.... love them. I have a semi-small foot and really like my socks to not be too long. Love the fun yarns and they wear like iron and are warmer.... I've done toeless ones for pedicures and yoga socks with no heels or toes.... fancy, plain, warm, cotton for summer..... Besides, people are really impressed to see all those DPN's...

I notice that our friends across the pond do more of the fancy baby items and shawls.... We hardly ever include lace into trims on our work. We, as far as I know, don't have nearly as many dressing newborn dolls, but that may just be in my area.... You also have wonderful doll designers so may do more toys.. though we also like to do them... Just don't see as many wonderful patterns.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

interesting topic and interesting responses.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

annagemma said:


> Hello KnitNanny !!!
> 
> You are so lucky to be able to buy cotton yarn so cheaply.
> Here in Scotland it is about £3.50 or about $5.50 for a 50 gram ball. I suppose that's why my friends were amazed when I said I was knitting a wash cloth.
> ...


Wonder if you have tried Amazon - I bought 100% cotton for face cloths at £4.29 per 100g ball in several different colours. 
Stylecraft Classique Cotton DK Knitting Yarn - it all arrived from Minerva crafts - hope that helps.

I subsequently found some in a local small dept.store at £4.00 per 100g.


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Scot Abroad
We came back to Glasgow from Spain on 28th November and there hasn't been one day since that it hasn't rained !!!!!
Could that be why we Scots are called "dour" !!!!!
Hope where you are the sun is shining !!!


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

Love the knitted and crocheted cotton dish clothes. My firends love them too and my daughter for the bath. It is a quick, easy project and when I am in the middle of something time consuming or complicated, I will whip one up and have it finished. It makes me feel better to get something done. One of my friends dropped by recently with some skeins of Sugar and Cream cotton she said would go with her new kitchen! Her birthday is coming up. While I like Sugar and Cream for the kitchen, I prefer Hobby Lobby's I Love this Cotton for the bathroom. It feels softer against the skin.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

have knitted washcloth and that's what i use .dont like normal,store bought washcloth any more.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> Have to say I have yet to be tempted to knit a washcloth. I haven't knitted socks since I did a pair in primary school. I wouldn't say I would never do another pair but there always seems to be something I would more rather do.


Perfectly said - my feelings entirely (and ditto about the socks) :thumbup:


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

I love my handmade dishcloths. I change cloths at least once a day. Making them helped me practice directions and work on keeping a consistent gauge. I like getting projects done and this is one way to seem prolific! Oh, you should see what the first"works of art" are like. Easy to see progress. I like accomplishing socks. I haven't made any for quite a while. I still have 2 pair almost done on needles!


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

I love my handmade dishcloths. I change cloths at least once a day. Making them helped me practice directions and work on keeping a consistent gauge. I like getting projects done and this is one way to seem prolific! Oh, you should see what the first"works of art" are like. Easy to see progress. I like accomplishing socks. I haven't made any for quite a while. I still have 2 pair almost done on needles!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

"Socks.... love them. I have a semi-small foot and really like my socks to not be too long. Love the fun yarns and they wear like iron and are warmer.... I've done toeless ones for pedicures and yoga socks with no heels or toes.... fancy, plain, warm, cotton for summer....."

I think that hand knit socks are something that you "get" the minute you put on the 1st pr that you have custom knitted for yourself. Never thought I would be there, but am in the midst of my second pr. The cast on was done as soon as I stopped taking pictures of the 1st pr on my feet. I am wondering about when and if this snow ever stops and when and if we enjoy a 2014 Spring, what cotton blend yarn do you recommend for socks?


----------



## jennifer1954 (Nov 8, 2011)

you said it all concerning socks and wash cloths. I am also an autism Mom, he grew up and has a job now!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I too think making a washcloth or dish cloth is a good way to learn a new pattern or stitch.


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 29, 2011)

it's clear to me that i am living on the wrong side of the pond- i agree with you and don't quite understand the mania about these projects- not at all what i wish to spend my diminishing brain cells on nor my budget- thanks for being brave and saying it!regards, adelaide


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> The socks that I made for myself 5 years ago are just now starting to wear out after much hard use, so from an economic stand point they make sense. And they're fun to make and fun to wear. Washcloths are a great way to try out new patterns and techniques. I just learned Brioche rib by making a washcloth, and hand knitted also outlast manufactured washcloths.


I have always one this just to see if I want to knit a larger project in a certain type stitch. I have loved this....also, at my door I have dish/wash cloths/scrubbies in a basket, and after people have visited and are ready to leave...they go fishing in the basket. I can't remember anyone ever going home empty handed!


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

I grew up using nothing but handmade dishcloths, dishtowels, face cloths, and hand towels. Ar a very young age, it was my responsibility to keep the family in these cotton items (linen was not available to us except as woven fabric then, and I sewed some special guest towels out of that). So I continued making them for myself, especially after I first tried commercial ones once out on my own (nowhere near as nice or useful). People I have given them to in the past now request them from me.

I knit all our socks from wool since I started knitting socks many years ago. Wears like iron, keeps us warm in winter, dry and cool in summer, always soft to the skin. Storebought socks, even wool, are nowhere near as nice.

I suspect the dishcloth/facecloth thing is due to the frontier being not so long ago in the western part of this country and Canada when people had to make most of what they used, as well as the prevalence of inexpensive cotton here. And I've never found anything sold in stores that was as nice and worked as well.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Linda...that just clicked with me...I was raised by my Grandma who had lived through both world wars and, of course, the depression. She cut hair and sold crocheted mittens to help feed the family. Now I remember her saving butcher string to make into dishcloths. 
We also ripped old clothing into strips to make rag rugs.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

I have not knitted socks, yet... However, a friend of mine knitted several pairs of socks for me, as a Christmas present. I must say, these hand knitted socks feel quite comfortable on my feet! In fact, they are indeed my favorite socks!


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

I made 2 dish cloths out of cotton needle size 5 and did garter st til it was deep enough think i had 35 sts on just did what i thought was right for me


----------



## felix (Jul 13, 2011)

i find my knitted wash clothes are stiff and boring....made them with cotton yarn, a popular brand but i do use them because i went to the trouble to make them....friends have refused them as i offered to give them one...not popular with my friends so i quit....


----------



## welshcat (Apr 10, 2011)

A knitted washcloth (or flannel as I know it) is great for your skin, it has a mild defoliating feel that really males you feel clean, I use them all the time.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

Yes, Grand8ma, that may be why people from different countries or different parts of this one OR people who never knew poverty with its make-do attributes find the thought of homemade dishcloths strange.


----------



## Aztec (Jun 4, 2013)

It took me some time to start using knitted cotton dishcloths but now I consider them extremely convenient, very easy to care for and tough


----------



## calisuzi (Apr 1, 2013)

I also can never see me ever knitting socks and knitted wash clothes to use as hot pads.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Like others I would not knit socks or dish cloths. Cotton seems to be cheap in the US so you can knit up cloths relatively quickly and cheeply. I find I can only get one type of cotton and it is expensive. I remember making socks in Primary school (a long time ago!) and learing to 'turn a heel'. Mind you, the two socks ended up different sizes as I got used to knitting in the round and my knitting abilities increased. Jean


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> great idea cindye!!! once a person uses one they realize how wonderful they are... Everywhere we look they are always coming up with a great alternative... remember 'HandiWipes' actually I know lots who still use those... then there was the 'ShamWow!' and lately its been all about the MicroFiber cloths.. I can't even touch one of those its like fingernails on the chalk board...LOL
> All they really need to do is buy some great cotton yarn and make one.. whether its knitted or crochet they still work better than any store bought one!
> Socks are a whole different thing... I wish I could say I am totally addicted to them!! but I am not.. I don't mind knitting a pair but I don't have them for my to go project either... If I am going to knit me a pair of socks I want them to go to the knee.. that is how I wear all my socks and to have them just around the ankle I would be trying to pull them up all day...LOL


I'm with you when it comes to the lenghth of socks -- I like them long...not quite to the knee, but well up the leg. The whole idea is to keep warm, and who needs a strip of cold bare leg sticking out above a warm sock? That's one of the main reasons I make my own socks.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

annagemma said:


> Living in Scotland as I do I have been amazed at the number of posts there have been over the years about knitting socks and knitting washcloths/dishcloths.
> Most of them come from the U.S. or Canada and I think it is so interesting that we knitters are so alike and yet so different.
> Here in Scotland, and I presume in most of the U.K., it is virtually unknown to knit either of these items.
> I have to say that after seeing all the gorgeous patterns on Ravelry and other sites suggested by KPers, I knitted a wash cloth as light relief from an awful eyelash garment. It turned out very well, if a little small, as I ran out of yarn and I will definitely make another ..... or more, But I cannot ever see me knitting socks. When I mentioned to friends I was knitting a wash cloth their response was " whatever for????"
> ...


I knit wash cloths because they serve 2 purposes for me. I use them as my guage swatch & when I am done with my project, I give them to babies or moms to be at their baby shower. I found I get a much better guage read with a bigger piece & the swatch is now a useful item. It has helped me stop hating doing swatches.


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

I think I'm converted! I remember vaguely as a child someone had a knitted dishcloth, and it may have been the norm about 50 years ago, but not now. So I think I'll start a new trend in New Zealand, especially as we consider our selves as a "clean, green" country!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I'm with those who love to make, use and give cotton wash/dish cloths. 

I love hearing that recipients like using them and hate hearing that they put them away for safe keeping. 

Socks are on my list to make, but usually I make slippers rather than socks so far. Quick and easy. 
After this record setting cold and snowy winter here in Indianapolis, I've collected some long or high topped sock patterns for next winter. 

Thanks for starting this thread, and I'm also, interested in the differences/similarities of other countries on this forum.


----------



## janta (Sep 30, 2011)

I do scks on my kniting machine. The only ones I have done by hand was at school abouut 1944 - we all had to knit khaki ones. Mine got undone because a better knitter ran out of wool.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Aztec said:


> I've always knitted wool socks, as for cotton I've never tried, Any patterns available?


Just use your normal pattern. Sorry if its been said already but I will never find you again if I finish reading first.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Katieknits said:


> Can't wait. I've purchased my circular needles and have successfully done 1 sock but can't wait to try 2 socks at a time!


Geat-see you next week.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Scot abroad said:


> I too come from Glasgow and would never have thought of knitting socks whilst living in Scotland. However everyone here in Germany also knits socks and so last week I finally succumbed and bought some sock wool  My knitting group burst out laughing when I brought the wool out my bag. :x


I believe it was Opal from Germany who brought out the first patterned sock yarn.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweneth 1946 said:


> The dish clothes are great and you can make them bigger. I have no use for knitted socks because they would not fit in my shoes, to thick or heavy, and I also wear holes very fast and would be darning them all the time.


If use a sock weight yarn they fit- only shoes that a bit tight already don't fit my handknitted socks.
And if you use sock yarn it has nylon in it which helps it wear much better, and helps it hold it its shape and stay up as well.
If you use a worsted weight then yes they won't fit into you shoesand they won't last as they are not likely to be a sock yarn.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

beanscene said:


> Made a couple of pairs of full length kilt hose for my son and brother - great fun!


Yeah, I was wondering where kilt length socks come from. The ones I've seen look to be hand-knit. Scottish Games and bag-pipe bands are quite popular here in "The States." A goodly part of our population can trace their roots back to Scotland.


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Hooray, Darowil! I love socks but havent gotten around to launching myself into two-at-a-time. Will be waiting for post on it next week. I occasionally need a boot to the anatomy to get me started, so thank you in advance.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

LindaRodriguez said:


> I suspect the dishcloth/facecloth thing is due to the frontier being not so long ago in the western part of this country and Canada when people had to make most of what they used, as well as the prevalence of inexpensive cotton here. And I've never found anything sold in stores that was as nice and worked as well.


I have in my cedar chest a dress my grandmother hand sewed for my mother out of flour sacks. That along with the tatted doilies, pillow cases and hankies that all have a crocheted edgings on them. If you told people about those things I think the one that would get the biggest laugh is the dress made from flour sacks. This was all done back in the early 30's, when times were hard, and you made everything stretch as far as possible, and do double if not triple duty.

The glassware my DH and I set up housekeeping with 38 years ago was collected by same grandmother out of oatmeal as a "premium" they gave in every box. The surprise was you never knew what kind of glass it would be as far as size went.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

lizziebe said:


> Hooray, Darowil! I love socks but havent gotten around to launching myself into two-at-a-time. Will be waiting for post on it next week. I occasionally need a boot to the anatomy to get me started, so thank you in advance.


The info will be out soon as to what you need so keep your eyes open!


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

By the way, all you who see no reason to knit face cloths... I knit with a group once a week and have come home several times to face ripping out whatever I knit there. Can't talk and pay attention to something lacey. Fortunately, I do put in frequent life-lines, but I have begun taking a face cloth to knit there. Simple, requires no particular attention and my daughter and I both like knitted ones. &#128522;


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Oh my!! I had a couple of flour sack skirts when I was little. Not as bad as it sounds...mine were floral prints in shades of purple! 
Have a bunch of hankies but I don't remember who did which. My Gram's sister gave me some and Gram and I did some. I carry them to the dentist to keep in my hands so I don't rip up the chair arms! The girls always want to see which ones I have.
I had cups and saucers from oatmeal and dishtowels from powdered detergent boxes. Saved them all thru high school for my "Despair Barrel".


----------



## deronda101 (Jan 10, 2014)

Never heard of a "Despair Barrel". Is it like what we in the South called a "Hope Chest"?


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

There were a number of flour sack patterns by different companies. After you picked a design you had to buy more flour to get enough material for the garment you had in mind. Some were quite attractive, as I recall. On the first day of school each fall you wondered if anyone else would show up in a dress like yours. Then, everyone would know exactly where you got it.


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Yup...Despair Barrel is what my brother called my Hope chest!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Grand8ma said:


> Oh my!! I had a couple of flour sack skirts when I was little. Not as bad as it sounds...mine were floral prints in shades of purple!
> Have a bunch of hankies but I don't remember who did which. My Gram's sister gave me some and Gram and I did some. I carry them to the dentist to keep in my hands so I don't rip up the chair arms! The girls always want to see which ones I have.
> I had cups and saucers from oatmeal and dishtowels from powdered detergent boxes. Saved them all thru high school for my "Despair Barrel".


Yes, I had the dishtowels as well. Funny how somethings that were common household items you thought nothing about as a child are now some of my most treasured items. My great grandmother was the first licensed barber in the state of FL, and I have all her tools...razors, scissors, if you found it in a barber shop I have it. Funny thing is when my grandmother died, and it was time to sort through all the "stuff" she had saved through the years my cousins said " I don't want that junk", and all I could think was such treasures, and what they represent. I started my hope chest with a set of silverware that was a "premium" from Standard oil company, and my cookie jar is a "Tom's Snacks for 5 cents" glass jar that is probably 60+ years old. A gift from an old family friend that was always on the counter of his gas station....


----------



## Paula - Sussex UK (Mar 26, 2011)

jemadu said:


> Like others I would not knit socks or dish cloths. Cotton seems to be cheap in the US so you can knit up cloths relatively quickly and cheeply. I find I can only get one type of cotton and it is expensive. I remember making socks in Primary school (a long time ago!) and learing to 'turn a heel'. Mind you, the two socks ended up different sizes as I got used to knitting in the round and my knitting abilities increased. Jean


Yes, cost is a consideration in the UK. It cost me £3 for cotton to knit 2 small 6"x6" face cloths. For the same money I can buy 12 cotton face flannels in Asda, or the same number of sponge cloths for washing up. Moreover, I don't feel incensed when someone uses them to wipe the mud off their wellies, clean a paintbrush, or wipe the oil off a dipstick or feel too guilty when I have to throw them away. I reckon it's too late to change the habits of the other member of my household. As to socks, I'll knit bedsocks but prefer to leave it at that.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I knit washcloths and lots of them because that is all my grandsons will use! Also, I have made them for kiddos in my neighborhood with cute designs on them...and their mom loves them, so I made her some, too. Before I knew it....lots of people were asking for them! They make cute, quick gifts when paired up with nice soaps. My mom likes the kind with a loop at one end so she can hang them to dry. Socks....well I haven't tried them yet, but I hope to try them this summer during school vacation.


----------



## bethberch (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi - What do you make most frequently? Warm clothing I am imagining?


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

annagemma said:


> Living in Scotland as I do I have been amazed at the number of posts there have been over the years about knitting socks and knitting washcloths/dishcloths.
> Most of them come from the U.S. or Canada and I think it is so interesting that we knitters are so alike and yet so different.
> Here in Scotland, and I presume in most of the U.K., it is virtually unknown to knit either of these items.
> I have to say that after seeing all the gorgeous patterns on Ravelry and other sites suggested by KPers, I knitted a wash cloth as light relief from an awful eyelash garment. It turned out very well, if a little small, as I ran out of yarn and I will definitely make another ..... or more, But I cannot ever see me knitting socks. When I mentioned to friends I was knitting a wash cloth their response was " whatever for????"
> ...


I was never on board with sox either. But, my husband kept teasing me about knitting him sox. So, I am never one to back down from a challenge or dare. I did it. And, I love it. The nice thing about sox is that they are a pretty small project to take places with you. I like the dpns way more than I expected to. I also like to keep knit washcloths around. Lots of ladies like them. Hubby is a general contractor. Sometimes the ladies give him pie or cookies. I return the empty plates with 2 or 3 washcloths. My grandmother told me it was bad form to return an empty plate if you received it with food. So, I do washcloths.


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

I like to try new stitches and patterns as dishcloths I don't like to do all that work without something to show for it. I forgive my mistakes and don't have to frog, the cotton yarn is not strandy and pretty easy to work with, and I can give the more successful efforts to my friends. (I wash dishes with the "oops" ones). That way I don't have to learn on expensive yarn. When I make my gauge swatch with the real yarn I will know what I'm doing and will get a more accurate result. I'm trying to learn double knit now and keep on getting the odd stitch on the wrong side. These are good for potholders or dishcloths. Plus all those cotton yarns are so pretty!


----------



## lizziebe (Aug 17, 2012)

Back in the late 40s-early 50s my great aunt used to make me shirts out of chicken feed sacks. I loved them! Same sorts of patterns that were on flour sacks. Nobody wasted much back then. Thanks to all that teaching by example, I dont waste much today- drives the next generations batty-&#128521;


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

lizziebe said:


> Back in the late 40s-early 50s my great aunt used to make me shirts out of chicken feed sacks. I loved them! Same sorts of patterns that were on flour sacks. Nobody wasted much back then. Thanks to all that teaching by example, I dont waste much today- drives the next generations batty-😉


I agree. I think my grandparents were among some of the original "recyclers". Reuse, use up, wear out, and then repair. Now just try to find a cobbler to have a pair of shoes or boots re-soled. Almost impossible.


----------



## lovingknits (Jun 27, 2013)

What stops me from knitting socks is wondering how knee socks - my preferred kind, would stay up without garters "cos that's how I used to keep them up. If I could believe they'd stay up I could be tempted to make some for myself.


----------



## Circular Knitter (Aug 15, 2013)

I love making dishcloths, kitchen clothes, and wash clothes as a small project in between larger ones. Also, easy to take with you project that you can finish up in no time at all. I actually started making them as alternatives to smelly sponges and paper towels. The first year I started using dishcloths and larger kitchen clothes in the house, I saved $6 a week on paper towels & sponges!! Which went to buying YARN for my always unfinished list of projects!! 
I made 2 dozen washcloths for my new grandson at the request of Mom because she didn't want to spend money on baby wipes. I made different colors to wash baby, and different colors to wipe his bum. She loves them.
Also, like others here, I make them to go with organic soaps and other homemade goodies for presents. They are always appreciated, and they are in high demand. I can never seem to make enough of them! LOL


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> Don't feel alone. I be from California and don't know anyone who USES knitted or crocheted washcloths. I would not USE one that was given to me. They would be for display only. ...


That's what my step-mom did with the first dishcloth I gave her. I made the next one less pretty and instructed her to at least _try_ the danged thing. Well, I had created a monster! Thereafter she never used anything else in the kitchen for dishes, counter-tops, stove-top, oven spills, messes on the floor. Of course, that made giving her a gift super easy - another dishcloth in any colour at all.


----------



## mamalisa (Feb 17, 2014)

I made socks for everybody in the family for Christmas presents. My son's girlfriend said it best..."Every time I put them on it's like a hug for my feet." love, love.


----------



## hasherboy (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow, I thought just the opposite. My grandmother from England was always knitting socks even for my children. They are now asking me for them and I hate using double pointed needles so haven't done any yet. As for wash clothes......I was shocked when I stayed at a very nice hotel in London and we were not even provided with face cloths. I couldn't understand that. I thought maybe it was understood that everyone brought their own!


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

Use it up...
Wear it out...
Make do...
Or do without!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hasherboy said:


> ...I was shocked when I stayed at a very nice hotel in London and we were not even provided with face cloths. I couldn't understand that. I thought maybe it was understood that everyone brought their own!


I still don't understand how a hotel can supply plenty of towels, but not a single washcloth! Perhaps too many got stolen as 'souvenirs'? Perhaps a washcloth is considered as personal as a toothbrush?
At any rate, after my first stay without a washcloth, I've learned to pack an old one in my toilet kit - just in case.


----------



## Parvin (Feb 8, 2014)

why washcloth, is it useful really, I cannot imagine. although I live in USA.
The one thing that bothers me here is why do they not have sufficient pattern books for knitting here in the stores, they have abundance of crochet pattern books.
Afghans, baby sets, scarfs all crochet patterns, but for knitting you have to look so hard, there are hardly any. this amazes me.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

My knitting started with a short class that taught cast on, knit stitch, yarn over and bind off for making a wash cloth. Silly I thought until I finished my first and used it. They're wonderful. Try it, you may be surprised.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> The socks that I made for myself 5 years ago are just now starting to wear out after much hard use, so from an economic stand point they make sense. And they're fun to make and fun to wear. Washcloths are a great way to try out new patterns and techniques. I just learned Brioche rib by making a washcloth, and hand knitted also outlast manufactured washcloths.


I'm tagging onto this statement because ----- I wanted to tell you that I ALSO try out new patterns & techniques by making them out of Cotton yarn in worsted weight for dishcloths & DK / or SPORT weight for face cloths.........
I make a lot of Lace shawls & I like to try the patterns out this way........ As an added note: I have been crocheting for 70 years & I have been making & USING dishcloths for well over 50 years....... I have been knitting constantly now for 3 1/2 years & now am enjoying making knitted dish & face cloths........ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

I have several hand knitted cloths, and I use them all the time. For me they are the perfect size to try out new stitches so that I can get a feel for how tight or loose the stitch is. I really like the tighter stitches for cloths. I don't like my fingers to get through the spaces. You can also double knit them and turn them into pot holders.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Parvin said:


> why washcloth, is it useful really, I cannot imagine. although I live in USA.
> The one thing that bothers me here is why do they not have sufficient pattern books for knitting here in the stores, they have abundance of crochet pattern books.
> Afghans, baby sets, scarfs all crochet patterns, but for knitting you have to look so hard, there are hardly any. this amazes me.


Public libraries have knitting books. Yarn shops - not Wal-mart - have knitting books. You can order knitting books through Amazon or on eBay. If your budget is tight but you have a computer, you don't _need_ any knitting books; all the information you can imagine - and more that you haven't yet - is available right here online!

Socks will eventually need darning; I *w*on't darn. I knitted two pairs - toddler sized - just to prove to myself that I was able to knit socks.

Washcloths can be brainless or can be learning opportunities. Sometimes they offer a break from large and often deadly boring afghans or blankets. Besides, those large projects become less than easily portable after the half-way mark, while there's _always_ room for a washcloth-in-progress!


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

[ So I knitted a few dozens red washcloths, and paired them each with a rubber duckie. It went over very well - some mothers wrote us thank-you notes for the handmade gifts. I am already working on this year's supply![/quote]

So I have been reading through the responses and trying to decide what a wash cloth is used for. So does the term "wash cloth" refer to both a cloth that washes dishes and a cloth that someone uses to wash themselves? We call the one that washes dishes a dishcloth and the one to wash ourselves a washer. Then there is a tea towel to dry the dishes. I definitely will knit a wash cloth someday. Not sure what I will use it for!!! (LOL)


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

KnittingVal said:


> [ So I knitted a few dozens red washcloths, and paired them each with a rubber duckie. It went over very well - some mothers wrote us thank-you notes for the handmade gifts. I am already working on this year's supply!


So I have been reading through the responses and trying to decide what a wash cloth is used for. So does the term "wash cloth" refer to both a cloth that washes dishes and a cloth that someone uses to wash themselves? We call the one that washes dishes a dishcloth and the one to wash ourselves a washer. Then there is a tea towel to dry the dishes. I definitely will knit a wash cloth someday. Not sure what I will use it for!!! (LOL)[/quote]

wash cloths for you....dishcloth for dishes, dish towel for drying dishes. Over here dish towels are usually made out of cotton terry cloth just like the ones you would use to dry yourself after the bath. When I think of a tea towel, I think of something that is usually made of cotton/linen and used to wrap bread or rolls in to keep warm....at least in my house.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Washcloths are just so soft to use on your face. I have also found out that they will stay on a sick child's forehead better.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I wouldn't ever bring a terry towel near wet dishware! It leaves too much lint. I know that ingesting lint isn't lethal, but I don't like the idea. When I need a wet dish dried faster than letting it drip dry in the rack, I use a linen dish towel; no lint and it's dry. Until there's a cheaper source of linen yarn than I've seen so far, I'll just have to make do with the woven linen towels I've acquired over the years. Most began lives as printed calendars; the ones in recent years are cotton or - worse! - cotton/synthetic blends. But linen dishtowels never wear out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I still don't understand how a hotel can supply plenty of towels, but not a single washcloth! Perhaps too many got stolen as 'souvenirs'? Perhaps a washcloth is considered as personal as a toothbrush?
> At any rate, after my first stay without a washcloth, I've learned to pack an old one in my toilet kit - just in case.


I don't usually use the ones in the hotal rooms. While we have them in the house I never use them. Idf I'm using soap I soap myself and rinse under the shower. Well on the odd occasion I wash at a sinlk I will use one. If using shower gel i use the other things whose name I can never remember!


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

annagemma said:


> Living in Scotland as I do I have been amazed at the number of posts there have been over the years about knitting socks and knitting washcloths/dishcloths.
> Most of them come from the U.S. or Canada and I think it is so interesting that we knitters are so alike and yet so different.
> Here in Scotland, and I presume in most of the U.K., it is virtually unknown to knit either of these items.
> I have to say that after seeing all the gorgeous patterns on Ravelry and other sites suggested by KPers, I knitted a wash cloth as light relief from an awful eyelash garment. It turned out very well, if a little small, as I ran out of yarn and I will definitely make another ..... or more, But I cannot ever see me knitting socks. When I mentioned to friends I was knitting a wash cloth their response was " whatever for????"
> ...


I grew up in Carlisle, Cumbria. I learned to knit socks in school. I don't knit them now, although I did make a couple of heavy "house socks" for my kids a couple of years ago. I haven't knitted a wash cloth yet, although I may do in the future, just to work some new stitches.


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> The socks that I made for myself 5 years ago are just now starting to wear out after much hard use, so from an economic stand point they make sense. And they're fun to make and fun to wear. Washcloths are a great way to try out new patterns and techniques. I just learned Brioche rib by making a washcloth, and hand knitted also outlast manufactured washcloths.


I have no problem with knitting socks, but I find them rather bulky, so I don't knit them. I don't think I could get my shoes on with hand knit socks.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I always have a couple of pairs of socks in the works, for travel, waiting rooms, TV watching and just relaxing. I have something to show for time that would otherwise tick by wasted.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> wash cloths for you....dishcloth for dishes, dish towel for drying dishes. Over here dish towels are usually made out of cotton terry cloth just like the ones you would use to dry yourself after the bath. When I think of a tea towel, I think of something that is usually made of cotton/linen and used to wrap bread or rolls in to keep warm....at least in my house.


Thank you Cindye. Just a comment on the dish towels and tea towels. Now I know what I will use it for!!

I have been married for 53 years. When I was first married we dried the dishes on a tea towel which was lpure irish linen . We had never seen a towelling type of tea towel - there was only the linen. Later there was also available cheap cotton tea towels which weren't very nice in my opinion, then some years later the towelling type. In most homes I see all three types nowdays.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Whenever I read these threads about wash-cloths I keep thinking I might make one some day but the cost of cotton yarn here in the UK is off-putting. My LYS stocks DK ply cotton in white or ecru which is £3 ($5 US) per ball and is harsh as anything. Not only would it exfoliate it would remove the top layer of skin. The one ball made 2 wash-cloth sized squares which I put together to make a pot-holder with a crochet border (referred to in an earlier post). This is an expensive pot-holder! When I washed it it shrank in size but doubled in thickness! Ideal for a potholder but not so useful as a flannel and much too expensive an exercise to use on dishes or cleaning surfaces especially when I can buy ready made much cheaper. Maybe this is why they are more popular in USA where they produce raw cotton and where there is more choice. There are more coloured cottons coming into UK shops now but they are even more expensive than the un-dyed white or ecru and a thinner ply too! Someone asked what we knit in the UK - Hats, scarves, gloves and mittens, sweaters, cardigans and now socks are becoming more popular. When I need mindless knitting to take with me I usually knit beanie hats.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

In a previous comment it was mentioned that wash-cloths - or flannels as we know them - were not provided in a London hotel. I know of no hotel in the UK that would provide these as they are for personal hygiene use and I would be reluctant to use one that I thought had been used by someone else. When I went into hospital to have my babies (40+ years ago) on my list of what to take in were two flannels, preferably of different colours, one for general washing and the other for 'down there'! This instruction persists today. Ohhh and baby had to have a separate cloth and cotton wool balls and separate drying towels too.


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

OK I admit to recently becoming a sock knitting fool. They feel so good on my feet. Dishcloths are an easy way for me to master unusual pattern stitches.
I recently received a letter from an old friend in Kent England. She mentioned making jumpers for the granddaughters. So I went to Ravelry and figured out what that is. She also mentioned that she was looking for a classic pattern for a Guernsey. I suggested that she check for Downton Abbey patterns. I think that's right.
2 distant cousins living in Germany knit constantly. They were sock addicts long before I got the craze.
Love knitting and reading what we all knit.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Bernadettebunty said:


> In a previous comment it was mentioned that wash-cloths - or flannels as we know them - were not provided in a London hotel. I know of no hotel in the UK that would provide these as they are for personal hygiene use and I would be reluctant to use one that I thought had been used by someone else. When I went into hospital to have my babies (40+ years ago) on my list of what to take in were two flannels, preferably of different colours, one for general washing and the other for 'down there'! This instruction persists today. Ohhh and baby had to have a separate cloth and cotton wool balls and separate drying towels too.


I understand about yarn costing more than what you could buy for less. That seems to happen more & more with home made crafts.
What REALLY surprises me is that hotels and HOSPITALS not furnishing that item. My son has been to Scotland, Wales, Northern Ireland, Ireland and England. He NEVER mentioned that there were no wash cloths in the hotels. Course he is a man, so may not have noticed...but it is really surprising. 
I now see why the cost of hospital stays in the US are so expensive, it's the wash cloths !! Who knew?


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

DHobbit said:


> I understand about yarn costing more than what you could buy for less. That seems to happen more & more with home made crafts.


There is a chain of shops here in the UK (don't know if you have them elsewhere) called Primark. You can buy a hat or a scarf or even a sweater cheaper than it costs to buy a ball of yarn! I can buy a pair of pyjamas for £4 ready made whereas a metre of brushed cotton can cost from £6 on the cheap market stalls. It costs even more in 'proper' shops. It doesn't pay to make things except for that sense of well-being and personal satisfaction. It certainly isn't the economic way that it used to be when I first started dressmaking, knitting and crochet.  Too many cheap imports and people just won't pay the price of the yarn for hand-mades I have tried selling at craft fairs, even at rock-bottom prices they still try to drive down the price on something unique that they couldn't buy in a shop.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

So true! I used to sew. I made most of my sons' clothes when he was little. It wasn't cheaper until I made a second one of the same pattern because the cost of patterns were so expensive. Last I looked a pattern now costs over $5.00 and the cost of THREAD is outrageous! 

I started crocheting as a hobby but I will only make something that is useful... that's because I've always had to be thrifty. Old habits are hard to break :-D


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bernadettebunty said:


> In a previous comment it was mentioned that wash-cloths - or flannels as we know them - were not provided in a London hotel. I know of no hotel in the UK that would provide these as they are for personal hygiene use and I would be reluctant to use one that I thought had been used by someone else. When I went into hospital to have my babies (40+ years ago) on my list of what to take in were two flannels, preferably of different colours, one for general washing and the other for 'down there'! This instruction persists today. Ohhh and baby had to have a separate cloth and cotton wool balls and separate drying towels too.


I'm sure we had washers in the ones I worked in- after all whats the difference really between washing and drying between people. They get very well washed after all. You wouldn't want to know where some of the towels have been and what they have wiped up (probably worse than the washers as they hold more!).


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Same here Cindy. These terms are also used in Indiana and in Kentucky, where my grandmother is from. Wash cloths are also called face cloths. When they are no longer good enough for the face they become "rags" for the cleaning "rag bag" .



cindye6556 said:


> wash cloths for you....dishcloth for dishes, dish towel for drying dishes. Over here dish towels are usually made out of cotton terry cloth just like the ones you would use to dry yourself after the bath. When I think of a tea towel, I think of something that is usually made of cotton/linen and used to wrap bread or rolls in to keep warm....at least in my house.


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

darowil said:


> I'm sure we had washers in the ones I worked in- after all whats the difference really between washing and drying between people. They get very well washed after all. You wouldn't want to know where some of the towels have been and what they have wiped up (probably worse than the washers as they hold more!).


I have never seen them in any of the hotels that I have stayed in either here in the UK or abroad on the Continent, but then I have only stayed in hotels since the past 15 or so years. Maybe I'm a bit anal but I always take my own towels wherever I go anyway - even here at home I have my own towel and son and hubby have their's. When I and other family members went to Turkey for eldest son's wedding to Turkish DIL there waiting for us were individual scrubbies and towels with our names embroidered on them which I thought was a lovely touch.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Paula - Sussex UK said:


> Yes, cost is a consideration in the UK. It cost me £3 for cotton to knit 2 small 6"x6" face cloths.


Egads. :shock: I generally buy yarn when it's on sale - don't know if I could afford to knit at British prices! I'm being tempted to load my extra suitcase with yarn when we go to England next summer!!!! I do this with needlepoint wool and cotton embroidery cotton when we go to Canada for our friends there.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

BlueJay21 said:


> I have no problem with knitting socks, but I find them rather bulky, so I don't knit them. I don't think I could get my shoes on with hand knit socks.


I think this depends on the weight of yarn you are using. "Sock" yarn is not too thick to go in shoes and it is a certain percentage of nylon so it wears better than pure wool.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

mideval re-enactor said:


> I think this depends on the weight of yarn you are using. "Sock" yarn is not too thick to go in shoes and it is a certain percentage of nylon so it wears better than pure wool.


I knit socks using 2 mm needles or smaller and I can't wear my regular shoes with them. I have a pair of Ara shoes that are 1/2 size larger for when I want to wear my handknit socks and regular shoes. Otherwise, I wear my Birkenstock sandals or my clogs when I am wearing handknit socks.


----------



## threadbears (May 10, 2013)

annagemma said:


> Living in Scotland as I do I have been amazed at the number of posts there have been over the years about knitting socks and knitting washcloths/dishcloths.
> Most of them come from the U.S. or Canada and I think it is so interesting that we knitters are so alike and yet so different.
> Here in Scotland, and I presume in most of the U.K., it is virtually unknown to knit either of these items.
> I have to say that after seeing all the gorgeous patterns on Ravelry and other sites suggested by KPers, I knitted a wash cloth as light relief from an awful eyelash garment. It turned out very well, if a little small, as I ran out of yarn and I will definitely make another ..... or more, But I cannot ever see me knitting socks. When I mentioned to friends I was knitting a wash cloth their response was " whatever for????"
> ...


I haven't knitted a washcloth or a pair of socks (yet). I might in the future, but for now, I don't. I have knitted a couple of stockings, though. And, as far as washcloths go--my husband's aunt crochets me "scrubbies" pretty often, so I don't have any reason to make them right now! I've only been knitting for a few years, and right now, I've really been enjoying knitting for my two little ones. But, if you want to make washcloths or socks, I say go for it! To each their own. Whatever makes you happy!


----------



## sandraj (Jan 20, 2014)

sorry but i would have to agree with the whatever fors! However, if you have fun knitting them that's what you should do. Hobbies should be fun not stressful. For myself I plan to stick to hats, scarves, afghans, vests, sweaters and shawls. I will opt out of socks and washcloths.

Post some pics of your finished products. I always love to see what other kpers are making. Most probably will whet my appetite and there goes the WIP cycle all over again!!!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

I love my handmade any thing. The dish cloths are fantastic for the jobs they do and hold up better than any one I have ever purchased. The socks I have made, my family and friends hold them dear and love to wear them. They take heart in the time and thought I put into each pair. I have yet to make my own pair, but look forward to owning a pair of handmade socks.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

LunaDragon said:


> I love my handmade any thing. The dish cloths are fantastic for the jobs they do and hold up better than any one I have ever purchased. The socks I have made, my family and friends hold them dear and love to wear them. They take heart in the time and thought I put into each pair. I have yet to make my own pair, but look forward to owning a pair of handmade socks.


I don't/won't knit socks, but I do enjoy wearing the hand-knit socks I buy in second-hand stores - in brand-new condition ... discarded gifts? - and from church bazaars.


----------



## Niele da Kine (May 1, 2013)

I dunno, what with yarn bombing, what won't folks knit? Do they do yarn bombing in Scotland? 

I've taken up sock knitting since we usually wear sandals and it's nice to have socks with toes. 

Sometimes dish/wash cloths get knitted since they are a small quick thing. However since the DH leaves them in a pile at the bottom of the sink they tend to get nasty pretty quick and get tossed out. They are good for swatching and for doing test knits if I'm not sure about a pattern portion.

Generally, though, things like scarves, hats and shawls are being knit. Occasionally rugs although those are generally crochet. After making a rug, something small like socks or a wash cloth is a great project!


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you to all who replied to my post "Vive La Difference"
I will make more wash/face cloths in the future if I have cotton yarn left over from another project or I can buy it cheaply ...... very unlikely.
I was in a large Dept. store yesterday, John Lewis for our U.K. friends, and the price for cotton was awful ... some was £5 about $8 U.S. for 50 grms.
I've also realised why I don't ever expect to knit socks. I feel the cold and so in Britain I'm almost never without tights. Sorry, don't know the U.S. equivalent. Is it panty hose? I wear thick tights almost all year and only take them off when I'm abroad. So I wear socks rarely and then nice little cotton ones with trainers.
By the way, what is yarn bombing mentioned in a post???
Kindest wishes,
Annagemma


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

annagemma said:


> Thank you to all who replied to my post "Vive La Difference"
> I will make more wash/face cloths in the future if I have cotton yarn left over from another project or I can buy it cheaply ...... very unlikely.
> I was in a large Dept. store yesterday, John Lewis for our U.K. friends, and the price for cotton was awful ... some was £5 about $8 U.S. for 50 grms.
> I've also realised why I don't ever expect to knit socks. I feel the cold and so in Britain I'm almost never without tights. Sorry, don't know the U.S. equivalent. Is it panty hose? I wear thick tights almost all year and only take them off when I'm abroad. So I wear socks rarely and then nice little cotton ones with trainers.
> ...


Picture is worth a thousand words!

http://dailynewsdig.com/10-crazy-yarn-bombing-pictures/

Here in the states we have both tights and panty hose. Tights are usually a heavier weight, and opaque, worn mostly in the winter. Panty hose, lighter and sheer which I usually wear when "dressing up"...about once every 5 yrs or so....LOL.


----------



## annagemma (Jul 31, 2012)

cindye6556
Wow!!!!!! so that's knit bombing !!!!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

annagemma said:


> cindye6556
> Wow!!!!!! so that's knit bombing !!!!!


Yep, so you see why I didn't try to explain....just explaining the difference between tights and panty hose was hard enough... :XD:


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

Annagemma - has there not been any yarn-bombing in Glasgow? Come on over to the north-east coast to Saltburn by the Sea in the autumn they regularly yarn-bomb the pier.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

For UK knitters ... do try Amazon for cotton because I got 100g for just over £4 and that makes 3 face cloths with a little yarn left over. Do please let me know if you wish to have details. 
I also found some cotton ages ago (not yet touched of course) in our local Lidl very cheaply. Will post up here if I see any more.

I've enjoyed reading all the comments - my attempt at socks on four needles ended in disaster this afternoon and I gave up ... for now. Perhaps the needles are too small. One of the ladies at knitting group said (and not helpfully) they looked like cocktail sticks which didn't help .... but I like a challenge and another friend has offered to help.!!


----------



## Bernadettebunty (Nov 3, 2012)

sdftrace said:


> One of the ladies at knitting group said (and not helpfully) they looked like cocktail sticks which didn't help .... but I like a challenge and another friend has offered to help.!!


 How cruel  When I was younger (a lot younger) I used to knit - my mother, her friends and my aunts used to watch me knitting and give 'those' looks to each other. Eventually when asked why my Mam said, "Its because you look as if you are knitting with two pokers" (fire irons). It put me off knitting for years because I hated being laughed at! I only took up knitting again three years ago just before I retired at age 65.


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

Bernadettebunty said:


> How cruel  When I was younger (a lot younger) I used to knit - my mother, her friends and my aunts used to watch me knitting and give 'those' looks to each other. Eventually when asked why my Mam said, "Its because you look as if you are knitting with two pokers" (fire irons). It put me off knitting for years because I hated being laughed at! I only took up knitting again three years ago just before I retired at age 65.


Dear Bernadettebunty. 
thank you for your note. I have to admit the 2.5mm short dps do look rather small. However, when buying this gift for me my daughter followed the pattern instructions - she doesn't knit and I thought it was a lovely gift. Thank goodness my friend can help me out here.
So pleased you have taken up knitting again. I have just "returned" to it.
kind regards, from a fellow Novacastrian! I'll be up visiting my Mum in a few weeks so I hope it will be a little warmer than at present. thanks once again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The first 'yarn bombing' I remember hearing about was enormous scarves for the lions in Trafalgar Square.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

annagemma said:


> Thank you to all who replied to my post "Vive La Difference"
> I will make more wash/face cloths in the future if I have cotton yarn left over from another project or I can buy it cheaply ...... very unlikely.
> I was in a large Dept. store yesterday, John Lewis for our U.K. friends, and the price for cotton was awful ... some was £5 about $8 U.S. for 50 grms.
> I've also realised why I don't ever expect to knit socks. I feel the cold and so in Britain I'm almost never without tights. Sorry, don't know the U.S. equivalent. Is it panty hose? I wear thick tights almost all year and only take them off when I'm abroad. So I wear socks rarely and then nice little cotton ones with trainers.
> ...


When it was so cold I used to wear socks over my tights to give extra warmth to my feet. Warm feet and I would feel warmer.
Our use of the terms tights and pantyhose here is the same as the US for once (usually we use the same terminolgy as the UK-or our own). Took us a bit of getting used to in London that tights weren't always thick.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The rest of what I tried to post earlier:
http://golondon.about.com/od/londonpictures/ig/Less-seen-Sights/lionscarf13.-0cE.htm

A Google Images search for yarn bombing yields a very colourful assortment: 
http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1366&bih=643&q=yarn+bombing&oq=yarn+bombing&gs_l=img.12..0l10.1918.7075.0.17846.12.9.0.3.3.0.304.1192.2j6j0j1.9.0....0...1ac.1.35.img..0.12.1215.yWIi8X6EDYg


----------



## Grand8ma (Feb 16, 2014)

The first I ever saw were the trees and parking meters. Still laughing over the turtle shell !!! Crazy!!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

We have more restrained yarn bombing here in Wales


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

omahelen said:


> We have more restrained yarn bombing here in Wales


Cute!! :thumbup:


----------

